# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  La comunidad de Madrid espera provocar lluvias

## perdiguera

En el País de hoy:

Aguirre destina 120.000 euros a "estimular nubes" para fabricar nieve
Resucita un proyecto para incrementar la precipitación en la cuenca del Lozoya
Elena G. Sevillano Madrid8 MAR 2012 - 23:35 CET29
El Gobierno de Esperanza Aguirre acaba de adjudicar un contrato de 118.500 euros (excluido el IVA) en el marco de un proyecto que pretende aumentar las precipitaciones de nieve mediante tecnologías de estimulación controlada de las nubes. El Boletín Oficial de la Comunidad de Madrid publicó el 27 de febrero el anuncio: la empresa alemana Radiometer Physics prestará sus servicios de suministro, instalación y puesta en servicio de un equipo radiómetro, uno de los instrumentos necesarios para llevar a cabo la investigación.
Aguirre resucita así un proyecto que data de 2006, cuando el Gobierno regional viajó a Israel, país pionero en estas técnicas, para interesarse por sus experimentos para provocar precipitaciones principalmente de nieve bombardeando nubes desde el suelo con yoduro de plata. Hace dos años el Ejecutivo madrileño aseguraba estar ultimando el proyecto, después de haber estudiado qué posibilidades de éxito tendría. Sin embargo, nada había vuelto a saberse sobre la intención de Aguirre de fabricar nieve. Hasta ahora.
Pese a que el anuncio en el boletín oficial apareció hace apenas 10 días, la adjudicación, sin licitación previa, es del 21 de noviembre pasado. El experimento se llevará a cabo en la cuenca del río Lozoya, tal y como anunció el Gobierno de Aguirre en 2010. La elección se debe a que cuenta con cinco embalses, que suman casi las dos terceras partes de la capacidad total de acopio de agua en la región. Una portavoz del Canal de Isabel II, de quien depende la adjudicación, asegura que aún se está estudiando la viabilidad del proyecto y que sea sostenible con el medio ambiente. El equipo radiómetro, añade, únicamente sirve para estudiar cómo se comportan las nubes, paso previo a poner en marcha la operación. Y subraya que el uso de yoduro de plata aún no está decidido y que hay otras posibilidades sobre la mesa.
Sería mucho más útil emplear ese dinero público en campañas de ahorro y de concienciación ciudadana, que son las cosas que realmente ahorran recursos hídricos, asegura Santiago Marín Barajas, de Ecologistas en Acción. La eficacia de estos sistemas es mucho más que dudosa, añade. Cualquier día van a contratar zahoríes. La organización ha pedido información sobre la repercusión ambiental del proyecto. China empleó sistemas de este tipo para provocar la lluvia durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Pekín, entre otras cosas para limpiar la excesiva contaminación de la urbe.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/03/...48_892415.html

¿No sería mejor hacer rogativas?

----------


## jlois

Me encanta la idea de "volatizar" 120000 euros nunca mejor dicho así como quien quiere la cosa. Seguramente sea una gran idea medioambiental y de enormes proporciones vanguardistas, pero como peco de ser desconfiado por la naturaleza de la zona donde resido, me temo que ese capital tan bien avenido se pulverice en el aire sin mayor repercusión, aunque también pueda ser que me equivoque en mi interpretación y se completen esos embalses que buena falta hace.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo también espero estar totalmente equivocado, pero parece que serán más euros perdidos. Sorprende que haya presupuesto para esto y no para cosas mucho más urgentes y necesarias hoy en día.

----------


## Luján

[ironic]Es que "Espe" tiene celos de que aquí en Valencia se quema (casi literalmente) el dinero en petardos y fallas y ella no quiere ser menos, y lo quiere volatilizar  :Stick Out Tongue: [/ironic]

----------


## REEGE

Acaba de meter en un globito de gas de éstos de las ferias 120.000 euros y nunca más verá ese globito.
Un saludo y la naturaleza es así... nunca llueve a gusto de todos!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no entiendo de cosas de dinero ni esas cosas. 
Pero estoy totalmente en contra de eso de "provocar precipitaciones".
Lo considero éticamente nulo, casi como experimentar con la genética humana.
Y eso que yo soy el primero que quiero que me caiga toda el agua del mundo, pero no siempre llueve a gusto de todos.
Así se empieza y me voy a callar en como se acaba.
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

Yo personalmente soy bastante escéptico sobre el tema. Pero de tener éxito y aplicarse, en muchas ocasiones lo que se hace es "ordeñar" una nube sobre una zona determinada, evitando que ese agua termine cayendo en otra zona. Si la Comunidad de Madrid se dedica a "cazar" las nubes que pasen por el valle del Lozoya, es posible que algunas de las provincias contiguas se sientan agraviadas pues ese agua podría haber caído de forma natural sobre ellas.
En cuanto al coste inicial de la investigación no parece una cifra desorbitada. El Canal de Isabel, que parece el "pagano" de esta operación ya está acostumbrado a hacer desembolsos muy superiores, a los dictados de la Comunidad de Madrid, destinados a temas tan poco relacionados con la gestión del agua, como ha sido la construcción del Teatro del Canal.

Saludos.

----------


## JMTrigos

Siempre quedará este otro sistema....




...de gastar dinero.

----------


## jlois

Quizás, JMTrigos, el sistema que has mencionado sea hasta una posible "fuente" de empleo y en tiempos de tanta escasez de trabajo podría dar unos cuantos puestos laborales.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:

Yo propondría aunar nuestras tradiciones seculares con las nuevas tecnologías.

Por ello estoy por mandar un e-mail a Dª Espe, proponiéndola que una pequeña parte de los euros que se van a gastar en el experimento, se lo entreguen a la Cofradía de San Isidro de Torrelaguna, lugar de gran tradición tanto en la vida del santo como en la historia del Canal de Isabel II.
La Cofradía a cambio debería sacar la imagen del santo en rogativas hasta las orillas del Jarama en la ermita dedicada a su esposa. Durante todo el recorrido los feligreses deberían sustituir los cohetes que tradicionalmente disparan en las procesiones por otros cargados de yoduro de plata.

Si el procedimiento no da resultado habría que inmediatamente declarar herejes a todos los que han participado en él, incluida Dª Espe, someterlos a un auto de fe y quemarlos en hogueras purificadoras. Seguramente el humo generado lograría lo que no había logrado el yoduro de plata. 

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Dónde hay que firmar esa propuesta, que lo hago pero ya!!!!

----------


## Luisito1963

Yo creo que podrían haber contratado alguna empresa nacional para que realizase la misma tarea, que seguro que las hay de muy buenas, por lo menos el dinero se hubiese quedado aqui y hubiese crado algún puesto de trabajo, hay que superar nuestros  autocomplejos de inferioridad y acabar siempre confiando a la tecnología precisamente del país de la Sra. Merkel que tanto nos está fastidiando. Con el tema del AVE Madrid-Barcelona también hubo dudas sobre la idoneidad de la concesión al consorcio Talgo-Bombardier y al final nuestra tecnología ha resultado igual o mejor que la del AVE francés de Sevilla.
 Por otra parte el método de bombardear las nubes con Ioduro de Plata no es nada nuevo, este método existe desde hace mas de 30 años.

----------

